# Opinions please!!



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Alrighty. Finished all the blocks for my next scrap quilt top, but not sure how I want to put them together. (and yes...this is also from quiltville.com) In these pics, I just set the blocks out in the pattern..but did not set them colorwise, so please tell me which version you like the pattern best and then I'll color coordinate when I lay them out in the final pattern. Thanks for your help!!









Stacked lanterns








Mirror Image Mountains








Zig Zag


----------



## rhondajk (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, you sure get alot of quilting done! How do you find the time? I like #1 best and #3 is also nice. Beautiful work.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the Stacked Latterns pattern.

Call me crazy - but I love the color combinations in the picture too. To me it has a lot of interest and charm.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Gosh, hard for me to choose, but I think I like the ripple effect of the last one best.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Top one - Stacked Latterns. I like it just as it is.

You do get a lot done, reminds me of CJ and all her prolific quilting.

Angie


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Like #1, the Stacked Lanterns, best. But, all are really pretty.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! I love it! And definitely the first one, it's absolutely perfect!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Yep, the first one.


----------



## MsPioneerGal (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm no help ~ I like all three different layouts! :banana02: MacaReenie, how many arms to you have?? I'm wondering if there are any special vitamins made just for quilters...LOL!! Great job!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I love the first one too!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm going to be different. I like the 2nd one with the light/dark 'flips'... I think there's lots of movement in that one!

Nicely done!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Rhondajk and MsPioneer...I got a lot of quilts done while I stayed home from work tending to a disabled son who had surgery. Couldn't leave him, so had my sewing machine set up right near him. I assure you..I am usually not so prolific!! I am also a night owl..and NO one else in my house is, so as soon as they're in bed, I'm on the sewing machine. Also helps that it's just now becoming planting time here in upstate NY.
Thanks for the input from you all. I'm not sure if I'm going to sell this one or donate it, so wanted to see what the consensus was on the design choice. Thanks again!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I like number 1 or 2....aren't we a big help now?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

More "help" to confuse you. I vote for number 2! Happy quilting,

PQ


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I like the second layout best, but all of them are beautiful!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

BusyBees2 said:


> I'm going to be different. I like the 2nd one with the light/dark 'flips'... I think there's lots of movement in that one!
> 
> Nicely done!!


Me too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I like the second one also ........


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the 1st one.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, I'll be odd man out. #3 is my vote.

-Joy


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

#1 is my favorite.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I like #1 and #2. They all look great!
Joanie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I like #2 the best, but #3 is real close.
You did great on these! Can't wait to see the final version!


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

They are all beautiful but I like #1 the best!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm so impressed with your work! I like #1 best.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

top one best


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

#1 best but they are all beautiful.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I like number 1 the best, too. Beautiful job!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Wow... Nice. I'd pick the first one!

dawn


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

My vote for #1, also.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I vote for #2 I definatley like it the best. #1 is ok, #3 makes my eyes hurt!! :stars: LOL #2 is jjjjuuuuussssttttt right!!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I like #1.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

#1 is beautiful, but #2 WOW - I love the pattern within the pattern color, if any of that makes sense...


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I like the stacked lanterns


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!
All three are really really BEAUTIFUL !!!!!
I will have to be different and say #3 is my fav 
bopeep


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My vote is for #3 (first), #1 (second), #2 (third). I don't think you can lose as they are all delightful.


----------

